
Interactively explore millions of tweets with the MapD GPU-powered database - tmostak
http://www.mapd.com/blog/2016/03/08/mapd-tweetmap/
======
jwcrux
I guess I'm a bit confused.. it looks like MapD is a company, but I can't find
an actual product to download (if it's OSS), or pricing to buy (if it's not).

All I see is a link to the whitepaper, which requests contact info. Is there
anywhere to get information on the actual product itself?

~~~
mapd
Hi jwcrux, you can find more info on our website
([http://www.mapd.com](http://www.mapd.com)) and more specifically about the
product here ([http://www.mapd.com/product](http://www.mapd.com/product)). In
general, MapD is sold as licensed software but we sell to everyone from
enterprise to startups, both on premise and in the cloud so if its of interest
please write us at info@mapd.com.

~~~
brudgers
I think the confusion may stem from the MapD logo on the story page linking to
mapd.com/blog/ rather than mapd.com as would be more typical for a commercial
interest.

Looking at the product page, is MapD hosted or do customers build their own
servers?

~~~
mapd
Good point - yes the main website is at www.mapd.com and tells more about our
product.

Customers can buy off-the-shelf GPU servers from Supermicro, Dell or HP with
2-8 GPUs or alternatively run on IBM Softlayer or Amazon AWS.

~~~
Raphmedia
A good habit with blogs is to have the logo redirect to the main website when
on the homepage of the blog (instead of redirecting to the homepage of the
blog itself)

------
tmostak
OP here. You can find the actual live demo at
[http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap).

~~~
madhancr
Its not working for me. type a search term and nothing happens

------
cturhan
It's interesting this post didn't get more upvotes. I used to work for a
company and did location based social data analysis and know how difficult to
process it if coordinates included. I'm really impressed the work done here.
Great job in all aspects.

------
haddr
It seems that the demo has some problem with Firefox browser. I couldn't make
it work :(

UPDATE: Ok it works fine. probably it was not a browser problem but the demo
in general.

Anyway it looks impressive!

------
y2jaj
How do you get past the rate limiting twitter has?

